# Weltmeister



## TokarevAcc (22 Мар 2012)

Достался вельт 50-ых(в очень хорошем состоянии) даром. Но там отсутствует аккордовый механизм левой руки. Можно ли найти запчасти?
Или забить на все это?


----------



## mikes7 (30 Мар 2012)

Совет - оставь от него запчати, то бишь голосовые планки и ремни - могут пригодиться, от остального можно смело избавляться. Найди лучше подешевле годов 60 (с золотой передней крышкой) - очень хороший, добротный инструмент, если его полностью в порядок привести будет на порядок лучше стеллы 80-х.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (31 Мар 2012)

Еще круче совет.Поищите Красный партизан,годов так 30-х.
Могут вообще даром отдать, а то и доплатят за вывоз. А ,если его востановить ,то вообще цены не будет такому инструменту.Куда там каким то Вельтмейстерам и тем более такой пакости как Стелла ! Правда,с золотой передней крышкой там проблема,тут уж придется вложиться.


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Еще круче совет.Поищите Красный партизан,годов так 30-х.


Прекрасный совет Игорь!Я думаю это то ,что нужно нашим "баянно-аккордеонным Кулибиным"! Совет в точку!
Кстати есть предложение к "Кулибиным"!А что будет если пол аккордеона соединить с гитарным грифом? Может попробуете. ...что получится?...Название уже есть..."ГИТАРДЕОН"...Запотентовано))


----------



## mikes7 (31 Мар 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Новиков Игорь


 и 
zet10 писал:


> zet10


 знаю что вы уважаемые пользователи этого форума и многим людям помогли своими советами, но это не даёт вам права обсирать простой народ своим язвительным юмором! 

Не все же имеют возможность играть на лучших аккордеонах или баянах типа Victoria, Scandalli, Юпитер и т.д., а уж темболее выполнять в них ремонт! Непонятно откуда у вас столько злобы? Или это вам удовольствие доставляет?

zet10 писал:


> Кстати есть предложение к "Кулибиным"!А что будет если пол аккордеона соединить с гитарным грифом? Может попробуете. ...что получится?...Название уже есть..."ГИТАРДЕОН"...Запотентовано))


 - Zet10, да вы похоже нас совсем дибилами считаете? Тупая шутка!..


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2012)

mikes7 писал:


> да вы похоже нас совсем дибилами считаете?


Вы ошибаетесь,я с большим уважением отношусь к вам в не зависимости профессионал вы или любитель!Не воспринимайте уж так близко к сердцу и буквально мои слова,это все сказанно образно!Если же чем то все же вас обидел,прошу прощения!mikes7 писал:


> Непонятно откуда у вас столько злобы? Или это вам удовольствие доставляет?


Какая уж тут злоба? скорее реакция на ваш совет...За все время своей практики,к сожалению ни разу не видел хорошо востановленного б/у инструмента 30-60-х годов...Труда люди прилагают много,а отдачи практически нет...Какой же смысл терять время? Конечно,если вам в удовольствие мастерить тогда это другое дело...И еще...ни когда не поверю что настоящий любитель аккордеона или баяна ,не может найти 15-20 тыс.руб,для того что б купить себе хороший, исправный инструмент,а вот нытье по поводу неимения возможности купить себе инструмент, и все такие несчастные ,что приходится изыскивать утиль в гаражах и придумывать как из него изготовить велосипед ей богу надоело!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Апр 2012)

Полностью солидарен. 15-20 тысяч - это цена хорошего добротного инструмента,а,если уж совсе туго,так даже до 10 тысяч рублей можно найти приличную Стеллу и играть в свое удовольствие,а не заниматься мазохизмом,да еще и советовать это другим.Прислушайтесь сударь,да и поучтивей могли бы быть,вообще то !


----------



## 747050 (1 Апр 2012)

*Новиков Игорь*,
Я в этом деле чайник, но все равно выскажу свое мнение. Только запчасти найти нереально. Убитый за копейки найти можно, но это очень проблематично. Если Вы задали такой вопрос, значит Вы любитель. Отсюда вытекает вопрос. Сможете ли переставить механизм? Когда начинаешь заниматься подобным инструментом, идет все в охотку. Когда заканчиваешь - все проклинаешь. Нельзя не учитывать стоимость затрат. Если они превышают стоимость готового, то смысл в подобном занятии отпадает. Если дорог инструмент, ищите по объявлениям и аукционам. Может найдете. Хотя по логике, быстрее найдете такой же, в рабочем состоянии, нежели убитый.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Апр 2012)

747050 - Я в этом деле чайник




Я думаю, комментарии излишни.


----------



## MAN (2 Апр 2012)

zet10 писал:


> Никогда не поверю, что настоящий любитель аккордеона или баяна не может найти 15-20 тыс. руб для того, что б купить себе хороший, исправный инструмент, а вот нытье по поводу неимения возможности купить себе инструмент, и все такие несчастные ,что приходится изыскивать утиль в гаражах и придумывать как из него изготовить велосипед ей богу надоело!


 Настоящий любитель сможет, наверное не то что 15-20, а и 150 - 200 тысяч за инструмент "отвалить" и даже больше. Всё дело в том, что таких "настоящих любителей", я думаю, наберётся не слишком-то много по сравнению с теми "ненастоящими", которым Вы не желаете верить. Ну хорошо, не верите, что полтора-два десятка тысяч рублей в нашей стране для многих людей действительно очень большие деньги, - воля Ваша. В конце концов Вы не виноваты в том, что знать не знаете о зарплатах в 5 или даже 3 тысячи за месяц (и это не пособие по безработице, это ПЛАТА за полноценную РАБОТУ по 8ч. в день). Ну да ладно! Давайте попробуем к проблеме подойти с другой стороны, исходя из предположения, что названная сумма у желающего купить аккордеон или баян имеется.
Новиков Игорь писал:


> Полностью солидарен. 15-20 тысяч - это цена хорошего добротного инструмента,а,если уж совсе туго,так даже до 10 тысяч рублей можно найти


 Зададимся вопросом ГДЕ? найти. Очевидно, что речь идёт о б/у инструментах, поскольку о подобных ценах на новые я, простите, что-то вообще не слыхал. Если речь идёт о поиске в столице или даже просто в каком-то достаточно крупном городе, то, возможно, вы и правы, хотя и тут, согласитесь, можно очень даже запросто под видом "хорошего и добротного" купить такой, у которого через неделю-другую начнут и планки отваливаться, и мех "склеиваться" и т.д., ну а если человек ещё и проживает _"от больших дорог и линий вдалеке"_? Вот такому где "хороший и добротный" купить? Скажите же, сделайте милость!
Если бы речь здесь шла о гитаре, то тут я был бы целиком на вашей стороне, потому как гитарой сейчас обзавестись музыканту-любителю действительно не составляет никакого труда. Они продаются буквально везде. На любой вкус и кошелёк. А вот с аккордеонами и баянами картина, извините, совершенно иная. Увы!

P.S. Всё-таки немного жаль, что уважаемые господа профессионалы изрядно дистанцированы от любителей, совершенно незнакомы с их проблемами и трудностями, и, выходит даже, склонны считать их надуманными.


----------



## 747050 (2 Апр 2012)

*Новиков Игорь*,
Говорите Вы лауреат. Печально. Видно и по представителям музыкантов коррозия прошлась. Что касается баянов за 20000. Я живу в Москве. Если думаете, что здесь рай цен - ошибаетесь. Не вводите народ в заблуждение. За 20000 купить можно, но это будет большой удачей после продолжительного мониторинга всех продаж. Плюс после этого надо будет приложить ручки или 10 - 15000. Уверен - аналогичная ситуация во всех крупных городах. Хотя смотря что считать нормальным баяном? Впрочем можно добавить 5000 и купить нового итальянца - китайского разлива. Согласен с MAN. Далеки Вы от народа. Впрочем как и наше руководство.


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2012)

747050 писал:


> Что касается баянов за 20000. Я живу в Москве. Если думаете, что здесь рай цен - ошибаетесь. Не вводите народ в заблуждение.


Пожалуйста не надо ставить все с верх на голову! Во первых, Я и Игорь Новиков имели в виду цены на аккордеоны и естественно б/у.А цены на аккордеоны существенно отличаются от цен на баяны.Во воторых ,вспомните ,даже в былые времена новый инструмент всегда стоил денег...Вы пишите MAN писал:


> Ну хорошо, не верите, что полтора-два десятка тысяч рублей в нашей стране для многих людей действительно очень большие деньги, - воля Ваша. В конце концов Вы не виноваты в том, что знать не знаете о зарплатах в 5 или даже 3 тысячи за месяц (и это не пособие по безработице, это ПЛАТА за полноценную РАБОТУ по 8ч. в день).


Так вы что предлагаете тогда,дарить всем бесплатно инструмены или покупать хлам людям и чинить паять его?А рассуждать о политической обстановке не надо,о ней каждый день ведутся бесполезные разговоры...MAN писал:


> ну а если человек ещё и проживает "от больших дорог и линий вдалеке"? Вот такому где "хороший и добротный" купить? Скажите же, сделайте милость!


Если у человека стоит такая проблемма для этого существует интернет и почтовые отправки,так что не надо делать бурю в стакане.За последние три года таким образом ,только наш магазин уже отправил несколько сотен инструментов в регионы,просто нужно обрашаться к профессиональным людям,которые профессионально знают свое дело.MAN писал:


> что уважаемые господа профессионалы изрядно дистанцированы от любителей, совершенно незнакомы с их проблемами и трудностями, и, выходит даже, склонны считать их надуманными.


Я думаю,что что тот же Игорь Новиков знает проблеммы и трудности во сто крат лучше Вас,т.к сталкивается с ними каждый день занимаясь со своими учениками по 8-10 часов на дню и после этого его выпускники поступают в средние и высшие учебные заведения!Так какие трудности Вам еще нужны? Уверяю вас зарплата в Музыкальных школах Мосвкы тоже не большая (тем более если учитывать местный прожиточный минимум)...
Что касаемо меня,то я каждый день вижу десятки любителей у себя в магазине ,которые морочат голову,ни чего не покупают и ждут когда им попадется "Юпитер" за 3 тыс.руб,поэтому их проблеммы и трудности я ни как не в состоянии решить...О чем очень Сожалею!
Правильнее наверное было бы таким любителям обращаться не в музыкальные магазины,а передачу "Поле Чудес".


----------



## 747050 (2 Апр 2012)

Я вообще не понимаю смысл спора, и тем более юмора. Нравится человеку, пусть делает. Перспективы обрисовали. При таких возможностях как сейчас, все реально воплотить в жизнь.


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2012)

747050 писал:


> Я вообще не понимаю смысл спора, и тем более юмора. Нравится человеку, пусть делает.


пусть делает если больше заняться нечем...Зачем только тогда советы спрашивать?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (2 Апр 2012)

Я в этом году ,точнее в конце прошлого ,привез за 10 тысяч Вельтмейстер Каприс для своего ученика(делать с аккордеоном ничего не надо и не отвалится там ничего в ближайшие годы)как раз из такого захудалого тульского городка ,где был проездом и почитав местную газетенку ,увидел объявление о продаже. Вот там ,как говорит MAN ,народ работает за те самые 5 тысяч.На самом деле все же побольше будет. Надо искать и мониторить.Никто вам на блюдечке не принесет.И обращайтесь к профессионалам ,как советует Zet 10. Цены то не заоблочные. Ну ,если ориентироваться на магазин Аккорд,что на Нижней Масловке,то да -там любая рухлядь древняя от 30 тысяч и выше.Не про такой ли порядок цен говорил ,близкий к народу коренной москвич и большой знаток -747050 ? А то мы как то оторвались не соображаем,что к чему. Да ,я не верю,что любитель не может набрать себе 10-15 тысяч на инструмент.Ну пусть не сразу. (ну б -у ,естественно,но приличный)Значит не любитель это,а мечтатель-прожектер. MAN - я так понял,что у вас не самая большая зарплата (я и не думаю обидеть вас ни коим образом - это боль нашей страны !)но ведь вы же смогли купить себе инструмент.Почему вы считаете,что другие не могут? К чему вы призываете? Восстанавливать заведомую рухлядь ? Так денег и труда уйдет в разы больше.А результат то пшик будет.Всему отведен свой срок. Увы !


----------



## mikes7 (2 Апр 2012)

Господа, к чему такой спор? Вспомните первый вопрос? Я на него дал вполне конкретный ответ Тимофею, при возможности купить что-то типа таких инструментов http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_muzykalnye_instrumenty_akkordeon_weltmeister_19
60-70-_x_godov_58678292 или http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_muzykalnye_instrumenty_akkordeon_weltmeister_po
lnyj_64288417. 
Я думаю, он бы меня понял - у нас с ним похожие хобби! Я дал этот совет не просто так, я имел возможность изучить данные инструменты, мне они лично понравились больше стеллы как по звуку, так и по некоторым другим аспектам. Оттуда и такой совет! К слову и стелла у меня уже была и некоторые более интересные варианты.

Я покупаю некоторые немолодые инструменты 60-70-80 годов для их восстановления и возрождения, меня не сильно интересует полученный с них доход после ремонта, меня интересует сам процесс их оживления - да это доставляет мне удовольствие - это моё хобби! И занялся я этим как раз для того, чтобы у меня был действительно хороший инструмент, в который я смогу вложить свой труд, знания и опыт чтобы сделать его таким! А старые дешёвые инструменты - это самый лучший материал для этого! Подругому ведь никогда не научишься этому непростому дела ремонта!

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Прислушайтесь сударь,да и поучтивей могли бы быть,вообще то !


 уж извините за мои манеры, но учитывая моё хобби, 3 и 4 сообщения меня задели, вот я и не сдержался! 

zet10 писал:


> И еще...ни когда не поверю что настоящий любитель аккордеона или баяна ,не может найти 15-20 тыс.руб,для того что б купить себе хороший, исправный инструмент,а вот нытье по поводу неимения возможности купить себе инструмент, и все такие несчастные ,что приходится изыскивать утиль в гаражах и придумывать как из него изготовить велосипед ей богу надоело!


 а я разве говорил что у меня нет хорошего инструмента? У меня есть потрясающий немецкий инструмент в отличном состоянии, который меня полностью устраивает во всех отношениях!=)

Раз уж вы затронули тему продажи не могу не дополнить кое что от себя. 
*MAN, Новиков Игорь, 747050, zet10* вы все правы, и каждый по своему. Да, как говорит MAN действительно не все могут позволить себе потратить 10-15 тыс на иструмент, я лично знаю некоторых таких людей - им не то что на инструмент, им иногда на еду не хватает! Да это такая специфика нашей страны, тут уж ничего не поделать... Но конечно если очень захотеть - такую сумму, по крайней мере современная молодёжь уж точно может найти! С пользователем 747050 я согласен в том - что действительно сложно и в Петербурге и в Москве купить что-то достойное по реальной цене! Не могу ничего говорить про Москву, но в Питере пратически 99% инструментов в руках перекупщиков у которых цены иногда смехотворно высокие, а инструменты всё то же б.у. в которые ещё и ого-го как вкладываться нужно! И если появляется болле-меннее хороший вариант покупки с рук, его сметают в первый же час, если не быстрей! Я понимаю, это бизнес, у всех свои интересы, я ничего не имею против этого, просто я к тому, что даже имея деньги действительно непросто купить то что тебе нужно. 
Новиков Игорь писал:


> Я в этом году ,точнее в конце прошлого ,привез за 10 тысяч Вельтмейстер Каприс для своего ученика


 с этим я тоже согласен, действительно если упорно высматривать объявления и быть первым - может повезти, но ещё раз повторюсь - это действительно очень непросто!


----------



## 747050 (3 Апр 2012)

*Новиков Игорь*,
Случайная хорошая покупка - это не показатель, а скорее исключение. Вывод один. Кто хочет, выход найдет - дело времени. Беда ни в этом, а в отсутствии информации. Сайтов можно пересчитать по пальцам, да и то некоторые на грани закрытия. На активных сайтах, найдется 3 - 5 чел. максимум, кто делится и помогает. Им огромное спасибо. С литературой еще хуже. Про видео вообще молчу. Надо изучать немецкий хотя бы, чтобы получить информацию из их книг или видео.


----------



## MAN (3 Апр 2012)

*Новиков Игорь* и *zet10*, вам прекрасно известно насколько уважительно я к вам обоим отношусь и моё вмешательство в данное обсуждение вызвано никак не желанием поощрить грубости в ваш адрес. Просто проблема с инструментами у любителей, на мой взгляд, есть. Она существует реально, а не является пустопорожней выдумкой чудаков, которым нечем заняться и которые сами не знают, чего хотят. Ни статистика Юрия о сотнях инструментов, отправленных в регионы, ни пример Игоря Николаевича с покупкой "Каприса", ни мой собственный личный опыт этого не опровергают.
zet10 писал:


> Я думаю,что что тот же Игорь Новиков знает проблемы и трудности во сто крат лучше Вас, т.к сталкивается с ними каждый день, занимаясь со своими учениками по 8-10 часов на дню и после этого его выпускники поступают в средние и высшие учебные заведения!


 Видите ли, Юрий, Вы говорите о музыкальном образовании, а я о любительских занятиях музыкой, увлечении. В последнее время, как мне кажется, наметилось существенное возрастание интереса к баяну, аккордеону, гармони именно на любительском уровне, чего довольно долгие годы не наблюдалось вообще. Не знаю как Вас, а меня лично это радует. Вот Вы сказали, что ежедневно Вам "морочат голову" десятки любителей, не понимающих сегодняшней реальной ситуации и "трясущихся" над своими жалкими грошами в надежде ухватить по копеечной цене суперинструмент. А всегда ли их было так много? Скажем, лет 10 назад любители так же осаждали Вас?
zet10 писал:


> Так вы что предлагаете тогда, дарить всем бесплатно инструмены или покупать хлам людям и чинить паять его?


 Дарить инструменты бесплатно я, разумеется, не предлагаю. Всё, что я предлагаю, это не встречать на форуме в штыки тех, кто задаёт вопросы, связанные с починкой старого "хлама". Этот "хлам", кстати, совсем не обязательно у кого-то покупается. Моё собственное увлечение баяном началось несколько лет назад именно с "хлама" - мой отец уговорил меня забрать у него старый баян (баян отцовский, но я в детстве на нём тоже пиликал). Значит, появись я тогда здесь с вопросами и просьбой помочь элементарными советами по его реанимации, меня тоже презрительно окрестили бы "Кулибиным" и порекомендовали к баяну гитарный гриф привинтить?
zet10 писал:


> пусть делает если больше заняться нечем...Зачем только тогда советы спрашивать?


 Как зачем? И где же ещё спрашивать, можно ли где-то найти запчасти для аккордеона, как не на форуме ему посвящённом?
Зарплата у меня, Игорь Николаевич, по нашим местным меркам как раз совсем и немаленькая, но решение купить другой инструмент я в себе вынашивал достаточно долго и не потому, что уж слишком я для этого беден, а совсем, знаете ли, по иным причинам. Когда же, наконец, решился, то опять-таки долго подыскивал подходящий вариант. А до тех пор, пока не купил, всё ковырялся с отцовским "хламом", сумел самостоятельно его привести в относительный порядок и играл. Я и теперь на помойку выбрасывать его не собираюсь.
Ну, короче говоря, к чему я это всё? Я вообще хотел бы видеть на форуме специальный, отдельный раздел для любителей. Там можно было бы обсуждать как вопросы музыкальной теории и практической игры на инструментах на любительском уровне (т.е. заполнять пробелы в нашем образовании), так и ремонта всевозможного музыкального "антиквариата", которым многие из нас обладают и пользуются. А со стороны профессионалов: музыкантов, педагогов, мастеров-ремонтников, - хотелось бы понимания и дружеской помощи. Вот и всё.


----------



## 747050 (3 Апр 2012)

*MAN*,
золотые слова. Им бы еще сбыться.


----------

